# friends in new york



## carol groom (Oct 30, 2007)

I am looking for friends in new york I am 56 and want to visit in the new year 
I am an artist


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Do you mean New York, the state? I'm assuming you mean New York City? Are you looking for people to meet up with, or are you hoping to find someone you can stay with?


----------

